# US Citizen Looking For Work in Dubai



## Hyper Jake (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm a US Citizen with a BA in English, and I would like to find a job in Dubai. Please let me know how I can find a job that would work for me. Please help. I really need this.


----------



## goteach (Jun 21, 2012)

You might be able to try teaching english in Dubai.


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

Along with your BA, get a tefl certificate and you can get paid well as a teacher(depending on your passport).

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hyper Jake said:


> I'm a US Citizen with a BA in English, and I would like to find a job in Dubai. Please let me know how I can find a job that would work for me. Please help. I really need this.


You have given no specific information on what exactly you are looking for. Do you have any skills? having a BA in English is not a skill. 

Don't interpret this as being mean - but why are you looking here and why do you "really need this"?

-md000/Mike


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

Hyper Jake said:


> I'm a US Citizen with a BA in English, and I would like to find a job in Dubai. Please let me know how I can find a job that would work for me. Please help. I really need this.


I have a BA in nothing... And? Sorry not being rude, but it's like saying hello I like the colour blue where is the best place to get me a job. 

What's your professional background, that's more important.


----------



## Dragon300 (Jun 5, 2012)

HarryK said:


> I have a BA in nothing... And? Sorry not being rude, but it's like saying hello I like the colour blue where is the best place to get me a job.
> 
> What's your professional background, that's more important.


Wow! were u born like this?? Anyway he did say he has a BA in English and that is a good indication of what kind of career he is looking for. My 1 year old could have figured that out. Try to be a little kinder next time?


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Dragon300 said:


> Wow! were u born like this?? Anyway he did say he has a BA in English and that is a good indication of what kind of career he is looking for. My 1 year old could have figured that out. Try to be a little kinder next time?


A BA in English is no indication of what kind of career he is looking for. 

-md000/Mike


----------



## Dragon300 (Jun 5, 2012)

md000 said:


> A BA in English is no indication of what kind of career he is looking for.
> 
> -md000/Mike


Yes it is... most people take the time to study English to maybe teach it one day. It is not a definite indication but a good one!!

All I am saying is being on the forum you are either giving help or receiving help, it you are giving help then at least try to be nice about it. I know you have seen vague questions on here but if you point the poster in the right direction nicely we will have a much better experience on this forum. Stop being mean!


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Dragon300 said:


> Yes it is... most people take the time to study English to maybe teach it one day. It is not a definite indication but a good one!!
> 
> All I am saying is being on the forum you are either giving help or receiving help, it you are giving help then at least try to be nice about it. I know you have seen vague questions on here but if you point the poster in the right direction nicely we will have a much better experience on this forum. Stop being mean!


Because I like facts:

Careers for English Majors

Demonstrates that being a teacher is not one of the top 10 most popular careers for individuals with English degrees. I didn't do my background research on their methodology, but I will assume they didn't do a poor job.

As for the forum - I obviously like to give help - otherwise I wouldn't continue to post/assist. I'm hoping the OP can give some insight into what he/she can actually do, as well as what he/she wants. Then, individuals here can help as needed.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Dragon300 (Jun 5, 2012)

md000 said:


> Because I like facts:
> 
> Careers for English Majors
> 
> ...


Right that is for individuals in the US but anyhow, I am not going back and forth on this subject just wish people will be a little nicer that is all!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Dragon300 said:


> Yes it is... *most people take the time to study **English to maybe teach it one day*. It is not a definite indication but a good one!!
> 
> All I am saying is being on the forum you are either giving help or receiving help, it you are giving help then at least try to be nice about it. I know you have seen vague questions on here but if you point the poster in the right direction nicely we will have a much better experience on this forum. Stop being mean!



No they don't. Absolutely not, especially when it's a first language. The study is of literature, not to teach it. And having a BA in something doesn't mean you are qualified or able to teach the subject.

md000 isn't mean! He's realistic. No point telling people fluffy untruths when they need the facts.


----------



## Dragon300 (Jun 5, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> No they don't. Absolutely not, especially when it's a first language. The study is of literature, not to teach it. And having a BA in something doesn't mean you are qualified or able to teach the subject.
> 
> md000 isn't mean! He's realistic. No point telling people fluffy untruths when they need the facts.


Alright I get it! I was just trying to say be nice. Anyway I wasn't talking about MD000 being mean he just happened to reply to me, I was talking about harryk which looks like he is banned anyway.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Dragon300 said:


> Alright I get it! I was just trying to say be nice. Anyway I wasn't talking about MD000 being mean he just happened to reply to me, I was talking about harryk which looks like he is banned anyway.


You're right and you can guess why


----------

